# Accuweather Long Range



## 4aprice (Oct 3, 2012)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/winter-forecast-snow-northeast-nyc/80787

Not bad.  Would love to see that above normal stretch up to NNE and NNY but after last season normal snow up there would be fine.  If what they say comes true looks like a good year for the Berkshires, Catskills and Pocono's8)  Happy to see Utah in that above normal as well as I'll be there in late March.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 3, 2012)

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2012/10/0...ssionid=CDD0508C6BB713CEE935E24889C8E63A?f=19 Weak EL Nino for this winter experts say, hope we still get the snow.


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2012)

Did they update it? This had a date of today on it --> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/winter-forecast-snow-northeast-nyc/80787


----------

